# want to lose weight



## Brambleberry (Oct 19, 2022)

Newly diagnosed type 2 yesterday. Been trying and failing to lose weight ever since I had a car accident in 1996 that left me with neck and back injuries and fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue.Then another car accident in 2018! Neither my fault but both had lasting effects. I lost 3 stone i 2017 but the car accident put pay to that as it sent me into a big flare up I am still not out of. I gained it all back as I am affected by the meds I have to take..So I tried again last year lost 2.1/2 stone felt so ill and found I had depleted iron stores! There was no excuse for that with all the iron and vitamin C I was taking in my diet at the time...so I kind of feel sabotaged by my body and life!  So I am trying to stay low carb the diabetes meds are new so I guess it will be trial and error.


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 19, 2022)

Sometimes people can become deficient in certain things not because they don't have enough in their diet but because they are unable to absorb them from the foods they eat due to damage to the stomach or a side effect of the meds they are on.


----------



## Brambleberry (Oct 19, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Sometimes people can become deficient in certain things not because they don't have enough in their diet but because they are unable to absorb them from the foods they eat due to damage to the stomach or a side effect of the meds they are on.


Good point. It is common apparently for people with fibro to have iron depletion without anaemia which is what I had. Seems it might be inflammation is the cause.  Well I had tinned tuna in water with lettuce spring onion tomato and cucumber for lunch and instead of going fo the reduced fat salad cream I took small amount of proper full fat mayonnase since I was reading we need to increase fats as we reduce carbs. Hope I did that right!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 19, 2022)

Brambleberry said:


> Good point. It is common apparently for people with fibro to have iron depletion without anaemia which is what I had. Seems it might be inflammation is the cause.  Well I had tinned tuna in water with lettuce spring onion tomato and cucumber for lunch and instead of going fo the reduced fat salad cream I took small amount of proper full fat mayonnase since I was reading we need to increase fats as we reduce carbs. Hope I did that right!


Yes, I have full fat Greek yoghurt, butter, cream, cheese. I only use low fat if I actually prefer it. I like the high protein yoghurts or Kvarg deserts which are low carb and low fat.


----------



## Brambleberry (Oct 19, 2022)

Oh I wish I could have dairy........but I end up with terrible nasal congestion post nasal drip and cough which upset the asthma. I have emailed diabetic association directly for suggestions to replace these that wont upset the carb balance.
I took a nap as I am on holiday this week, directly after lunch. Just no energy at all. I woke up to find my new lancets had arrived so took a BM 3.4mm. So suspect it is a little low.We are having ham broth for tea so I took one dark chocolate covered almond to see if it would come up a bit as I have metformin to take with my tea. I will do a test before bed. I did not buy bread last week when we shopped as was not sure what I needed as I had not been diagnosed. We only have white but I might have a slice with dinner.I see the Guardian have an article from my main hero Dr Robert Lustig at the moment on sugar.








						The sugar conspiracy | Ian Leslie
					

The Long Read: In 1972, a British scientist sounded the alarm that sugar – and not fat – was the greatest danger to our health. But his findings were ridiculed and his reputation ruined. How did the world’s top nutrition scientists get it so wrong for so long?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 19, 2022)

Have you tried some of the vegan dairy substitutes or soya yoghurts. They may not be to your taste but may give you some alternatives.
You can test before you eat and after 2 hours to see if the meal including the white bread is ok for you. If below 8.5mmol/l then it is OK.


----------



## Brambleberry (Oct 19, 2022)

That sounds like a plan. I didnt have the bread but had 2 bowls of soup instead though didnt finish it. I'll check BM before bed I get really hungry these days before bed so nurse said I was right to have toast or cereal.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 19, 2022)

I would personally look at having something like peanut butter or avocado if you like one of those instead before bed. The fat will make you feel full with a smaller amount, and carbohydrates just before bed will not be used immediately on digestion so if you are insulin resistant then your blood glucose will be raised for a while.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 19, 2022)

Brambleberry said:


> Newly diagnosed type 2 yesterday. Been trying and failing to lose weight ever since I had a car accident in 1996 that left me with neck and back injuries and fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue.Then another car accident in 2018! Neither my fault but both had lasting effects. I lost 3 stone i 2017 but the car accident put pay to that as it sent me into a big flare up I am still not out of. I gained it all back as I am affected by the meds I have to take..So I tried again last year lost 2.1/2 stone felt so ill and found I had depleted iron stores! There was no excuse for that with all the iron and vitamin C I was taking in my diet at the time...so I kind of feel sabotaged by my body and life!  So I am trying to stay low carb the diabetes meds are new so I guess it will be trial and error.


Could it be pernicious anaemia? I think vitamin D is involved, but I am sure that there is information on line these days.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 19, 2022)

Brambleberry said:


> Good point. It is common apparently for people with fibro to have iron depletion without anaemia which is what I had. Seems it might be inflammation is the cause.  Well I had tinned tuna in water with lettuce spring onion tomato and cucumber for lunch and instead of going fo the reduced fat salad cream I took small amount of proper full fat mayonnase since I was reading we need to increase fats as we reduce carbs. Hope I did that right!


A lot of people need to increase fats because they are becoming rather unwell on low fat - we need fats for hormone production and other essential substances, for repairs to myelin, the insulation on our nerves, and our brains are mostly lipids, so trying to eat low fat everything is not going to end well.


----------



## travellor (Oct 19, 2022)

Drummer said:


> A lot of people need to increase fats because they are becoming rather unwell on low fat - we need fats for hormone production and other essential substances, for repairs to myelin, the insulation on our nerves, and our brains are mostly lipids, so trying to eat low fat everything is not going to end well.



Thankfully my brain isn't fatty.


----------



## travellor (Oct 19, 2022)

Brambleberry said:


> Newly diagnosed type 2 yesterday. Been trying and failing to lose weight ever since I had a car accident in 1996 that left me with neck and back injuries and fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue.Then another car accident in 2018! Neither my fault but both had lasting effects. I lost 3 stone i 2017 but the car accident put pay to that as it sent me into a big flare up I am still not out of. I gained it all back as I am affected by the meds I have to take..So I tried again last year lost 2.1/2 stone felt so ill and found I had depleted iron stores! There was no excuse for that with all the iron and vitamin C I was taking in my diet at the time...so I kind of feel sabotaged by my body and life!  So I am trying to stay low carb the diabetes meds are new so I guess it will be trial and error.



I had a great NHS dietician.
I went full on low fat, low calorie, supported by her, so maybe that's an option if you can get regular blood tests as well?


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 19, 2022)

Drummer said:


> Could it be pernicious anaemia? I think vitamin D is involved, but I am sure that there is information on line these days.


Pernicious anaemia is vitamin B12 deficiency


----------



## Brambleberry (Oct 19, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> I would personally look at having something like peanut butter or avocado if you like one of those instead before bed. The fat will make you feel full with a smaller amount, and carbohydrates just before bed will not be used immediately on digestion so if you are insulin resistant then your blood glucose will be raised for a while.


I love avocado it is a regular in my fruit bowl! Usually a breakfast on toast with tomatoes and eggs. But I can happily sit and eat half an avocado straight from the shell. I can also happily eat spoonfuls of peanut butter as well! I need some quality stuff though. Daughter picked up a giant sized Skippy PB in Costco but its full of sugar and palm oil. Most supermarkets have a poor choice. In Australia you can watch it being made for you. Maybe a trip to the health food store...


----------



## Drummer (Oct 19, 2022)

travellor said:


> Thankfully my brain isn't fatty.


Wow - then half of it is missing?


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 19, 2022)

Brambleberry said:


> I love avocado it is a regular in my fruit bowl! Usually a breakfast on toast with tomatoes and eggs. But I can happily sit and eat half an avocado straight from the shell. I can also happily eat spoonfuls of peanut butter as well! I need some quality stuff though. Daughter picked up a giant sized Skippy PB in Costco but its full of sugar and palm oil. Most supermarkets have a poor choice. In Australia you can watch it being made for you. Maybe a trip to the health food store...


WholeEarth or Meriden are good ones, but you stlll need to check if they have added sugar.
I like balsamic vinegar on avocado.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 19, 2022)

Brambleberry said:


> That sounds like a plan. I didnt have the bread but had 2 bowls of soup instead though didnt finish it. I'll check BM before bed I get really hungry these days before bed so nurse said I was right to have toast or cereal.


I really don't understand that advice - what a heap of carbs to have just before bedtime, and you are likely to wake up hungrier than ever due to the release of insulin to deal with it. 
My dinner tonight was salmon with stirfry and a few peas and now I am having tea, green gunpowder menthos - lovely smell, I love mint. I'll be fine until tomorrow - or even for 24 hours. 
I did not eat all that much, as I've not been feeling right recently and have no appetite, but I did have Covid twice, once in August and once in September, and that makes 5 times in all. I refuse to go into a decline - but what I have eaten will keep me from being hungry for quite some time due to the protein and fat content.


----------



## travellor (Oct 20, 2022)

Drummer said:


> A lot of people need to increase fats because they are becoming rather unwell on low fat - we need fats for hormone production and other essential substances, for repairs to myelin, the insulation on our nerves, and our brains are mostly lipids, so trying to eat low fat everything is not going to end well.





Drummer said:


> Wow - then half of it is missing?



Erm, are saying you believe your brain is just a fat reserve, and it will be used as food on a low fat diet?
It not the same as something like stomach fat.
My brain is formed, to form it, as indeed it was formed using fatty acids, at 60% of the average brain, you could say it took around 750g of fat.
But it's made, I don't need to eat to make another.
On a keto diet, on 150g or so of fat a day, that's 20% of your brain you claim you need to keep replacing?

(Fun fact though, the brain uses around 100 to 150 g of glucose a day though)


----------

